# National Geographic - Name that Fish Contest



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

If you haven't seen this yet...you have a chance to help give a mystery fish a new identity-and for one lucky contest winner, a chance to go on a* ten-day trip to the Galápagos*. The contest runs from *July 31 to August 26, 2013*.

Go to this link and scroll to the bottom (read the article though...fascinating) to enter...and good luck everyone.
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...sh-contest-exploration-pristine-seas-science/


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Bump...bump....bump. Make sure to get an entry in


----------

